# All day ducks becasue of the one hen rule?



## gadgetman (Sep 26, 2007)

Had last week off work and hunted everyday had a GREAT hunting. However, one problem we had was morning hunting was about useless because by the time I could see well enough to pick out drakes the main flights had left the field. So, we got most our birds in the afternoon/evening. I hate to shoot these birds on the evening feed. Seems like it pushes them out of the field for good. Now before some of you get nuts I"M NOT EVEN NEAR THE ROOST. My questions are with this one hen/pintail/can rule how are you doing the AM hunts? Are more of us hunting fields in the PM and is that changing how often we get to hunt a field before we have to rest it? Also, how often do you hunt the same field in a given timeframe? Once a week, couple times a week? Every other week? Or do you keep hunting it until it stops being used?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We've been having the same problem. The flights are thick the first half hour and if we don't know...we don't shoot. The ducks were coming off late at night the first week to boot....it made for some tricky duck hunting.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I've had the same thing. It's even harder if you can't get the sun on them to make it easier to tell.

The worst part is when you have some guys with that think you're crazy or wasting the hunt when you say not to shoot yet because no one can see drakes and there are ducks all over you.

The even worse part is when you have guys that aren't very good at picking drakes and you end up with a limit of hens and 10 ducks left to shoot. I haven't had this yet, but I can imagine it will happen sooner or later.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

go for the canada's, you can always pick um out. and most of the time they sleep in a little later than the ducks :thumb:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have been having trouble picking out the male canadians.. LOL I know what you mean. We have had flocks circle and circle and circle as we yell out don't shoot, till finally someone spots a drake. Seems like a waste, but wait a few weeks!!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

> I have been having trouble picking out the male canadians


just look for the fanny pack it gives them away every time


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahhh Alright thanks! I have been trying to figure a way out! :lol:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

In some spots mallards have been working later into the morning so we have done well (limits every hunt so far). But some hens have fallen to "that's a drake, the one on the left".Oops. But for the most part it's been alright. Definitely set-up with the sun on their breasts whenever possible. It will just get better in the weeks to come. If the weather works with us a little.


----------



## carolinadh (Oct 11, 2006)

justund223 said:


> > I have been having trouble picking out the male canadians
> 
> 
> just look for the fanny pack it gives them away every time


That's one of the funniest things I've read in a long time. Cracked my sh&% up.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I look for the Cameltoe! :beer: I've done one evening field hunt this year and what a difference...Easy to pick out!


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

> I have been having trouble picking out the male canadians.


Most of the time the beard is a little heavier on the males as well! Most of the time.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It is also easier to get my 7 year old out on evening hunts. He falls asleep on the wy home and throw him in bed. Plus, it isn't as cold as early morning!! Better all around for the kids!!


----------

